# MS latest updates to NOT install (spyware inside)



## Alice Kramden (Mar 26, 2008)

Do not let it install the following: 
KB3022345
KB3068708
KB3075249
KB3080149

They contain the same information gathering spyware as Windows 10, and will turn W7 and W8 into info gathering and reporting home just like it. 

Here is a link to the article as reported on Free Republic, the actual article is in their link to The Register in the UK, I am including the FR thread as it contains more valuable info on this:

http://www.freerepublic.com/focus/f-chat/3331984/posts

I've written the numbers down and will make sure with any updates I do manually that they are not included.


----------

